# Introducing Beau



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Meet Beau, Huey's new brother. For those of you following Pattie's last litter-aka Boogie. RLH is much more fun with two. He travels like a dream-I'm hoping he will convice Huey the car is really lots of fun. I think I have 2 rough and tumble boys on my hands now, they could play and wrestle 24/7 if I let them. Guess I should count my lucky stars they are getting along so well.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww He is beautiful. Lots of fun in your house, for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw ..what a little cutie! You are in for some fun!!! Glad the two of them are becoming best buddies!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Kathy,

He looks so cute with his new bro and I love how they share their couch. I am so lucky to have such wonderful families for the "Glorious Glorias." All of the pups are thriving in their new homes. Keep those photos coming, please.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He's a beautiful looking little guy. Welcome to Beau and glad Huey is so happy with his little brother. Hav lots of fun boys! :drum:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little cutie pie! I'm so glad to hear he's getting along so well with his big brother! Isn't it fun watching all the wrestle mania going on with two?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love his aka name too....So happy you have the little guy he is very handsome and I look forward to Many many photos!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am jealous.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, what a cutie! You are lucky they're so happy together. I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> I am jealous.


Lucile, you are the envy of a lot of people....who else has chickens too????


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats. They do look happy together. You even managed to get a good picture of his face, so cute.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations! That is one gorgeous Pup!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Great pictures of Beau,his coat looks very shiny,and you can see his lovely little face,which can be hard in photos of black pups.It's great they are becoming good buddies.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Kathy, congrats on the new addition! Adorable!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Adorable puppy! They look good together...great news they are getting along so well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG he is so cute. Having two is just double the fun!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

klf0110 said:


> Meet Beau, Huey's new brother. For those of you following Pattie's last litter-aka Boogie. RLH is much more fun with two. He travels like a dream-I'm hoping he will convice Huey the car is really lots of fun. I think I have 2 rough and tumble boys on my hands now, they could play and wrestle 24/7 if I let them. Guess I should count my lucky stars they are getting along so well.


That really helped puppy Oliver learn to like car rides! 
Actually they look so much like puppy Oliver and his brother Tucker! :grouphug:
Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to Beau, what an absolute sweetheart. Huey looks more than happy to share his couch.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful pup! Will be looking forward to the stories. Two boys makes for a pretty wild house!! Good job with the photos of a black face!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Too cute!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments. He is my little dreamboat-such a sweetheart. Didn't I read somewhere that you can't post without including a picture too?  So I am adding one of the two of them wrestleing together. I think Huey lets Beau win and pin him, however Beau is pretty good at holding his own.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Great shot. Beau is lucky to have such a fine, generous brother. I miss the llittle bugger.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

They are so cute together!!! congrats on your new addition


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Awhhh.....Beau is adorable! He is black as night and shiny as a new penny! I love the cute head tilt picture. You will have lots of fun times ahead! 

Congrats! :becky:


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't you just love it when they are so rough and tumble when they play?? They keep each other entertained for hours...he is precious...I'd love one just like him for a friend for my Beanie...


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

Love, love, love his little face!


----------

